
FriendFeed Still Has a Lot of Killing to Do - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/24/friendfeed-still-has-a-lot-of-killing-to-do/
======
Tichy
The "scaling twitter" discussions got me thinking, what if everybody would be
hosting their own microblog, just as people do with full blown blogs? Some
people could still use Twitter or whatever, just as people still use
wordpress.com or blogspot.com.

To me it certainly seems desirable to do so, but scaling problems would
probably still apply, if servers would poll each other at will.

Another problem would be the free SMS that Twitter "donates". Maybe not so
easy to provide an easy to set up solution for individuals.

